# Michelin Pro3 vs Conti GP 4000



## ARPRINCE (Feb 12, 2011)

Looking to replace my tires to color match my bike. I'm leaning on MP3 since it is cheaper. I bike for fun and fitness and currently using GP4000 (700cx25) while both colored tires are available only on 700cx23. Any thoughts between the two? 

Thanks


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Go by price*



ARPRINCE said:


> Looking to replace my tires to color match my bike. I'm leaning on MP3 since it is cheaper. I bike for fun and fitness and currently using GP4000 (700cx25) while both colored tires are available only on 700cx23. Any thoughts between the two?


You will get lots of opinions both ways. Tires are a wear item. Get what you like based on color and price. Depending on your weight you may wish you had stayed with the 25mm tires, but when you wear out what you buy you can make a better decision next time.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

Maybe your definition of fun and fitness is a different type of riding than I imagine it to be but I would consider both to be poor choices. While they are durable by race tires standards they are race tires none the less which means thin and not as flat resistant as what generally makes sense for recreational riding. But hey if you know what you are getting into and that's what you really want that's fine and they are both good. Personally I like the Michelins a lot more than the contis. at least 50 percent of others who have tried both would say the opposite so I suppose you may as well flip a coin.


----------



## MTBMaven (Dec 17, 2005)

GP 4000 race tires? Maybe, "not as flat resistant?" I can't buy into that one. Then again I think it comes does down to the rider. I have gone through at least 3 set of tires and thousands of miles with no flats since the summer of 2007 - not a single flat. I have used Cont GatorSkins and GP4000.


----------



## Switchblade906 (Mar 4, 2012)

I just ordered a set of the Pro 3's when i get them on the bike ill let you know what i think of them.

Performance & Nashbar both have great reviews on them.


----------



## vagabondcyclist (Apr 2, 2011)

I'd stick with the 25C tires and deal with not having the color match your bike. The ride is better and there may even be a bit of a performance gain from the larger tire.


----------



## jpick915 (May 7, 2006)

In my experience, the GP4000 is the more durable and longer lasting choice of the two. The Pro Race 3 is a more supple tire, but wears much more quickly and is more susceptible to punctures. So, I am more than willing to pay the extra coin for the longer lasting tire.

As always, others experiences may vary. However, I am interested in others reviews of the new Pro Race 4s. I understand that they are supposed to be more durable than the PR3.


----------



## bikesta (Dec 2, 2011)

Can't beat the deals you find on the MPR3! $32 dollars each, gimmie 2 purrs.


----------



## Oldteen (Sep 7, 2005)

General opinion seems to be that GP4000 is more durable while ProRace is smoother riding & a bit faster. At current web pricing looks like PR3 is almost 50% cheaper so that's what I'd get now. 
If you want even more durability (at cost of ride & speed) then consider Gatorskins, Specialized Armadillo, etc.


----------



## Skeletor (Sep 21, 2005)

I agree that the PR3 will ride better than the GP4000's. Don't believe they will last as long though....


----------



## ARPRINCE (Feb 12, 2011)

bikesta said:


> Can't beat the deals you find on the MPR3! $32 dollars each, gimmie 2 purrs.


Where can I find a $32 MPR3? The cheapest I found is close to $38 with free shipping.


----------



## Switchblade906 (Mar 4, 2012)

Nashbar has them for 34.99 HERE


----------



## ARPRINCE (Feb 12, 2011)

Switchblade906 said:


> Nashbar has them for 34.99 HERE


They didn't have the blue color. 
So I got suckered in. I got the PRO4 @ $49 (includes shipping) at e bay.


----------



## jstillman (Jun 1, 2007)

I've used PR2s extensively, and have more recently used Conti 4000s. Word on the PR3s was that they weren't lasting as well as the PR2s, so I decided to give the Contis a try. Anecdotally, the 4000s holds up a lot better than the Michelins. On one of my bikes on which I've used both, I would have gone through two pairs of the Michelins in the miles I have on the Contis now, and they've still got a number of miles left in them. The front tire looks almost new, the rear is just starting to show flattening at the contact points. In my opinion, while they feel a bit different from one another, they both handle well. The other thing that I didn't like about the Michelins was that they seemed to be prone to getting little cuts all over them. Nothing that resulted in flats, but I was regularly fixing small cuts with glue. The Contis seem to be much more resistant to superficial cuts. They're both good tires, but I've been very happy with the Contis.


----------



## Mtn2RoadConvert (Aug 28, 2006)

I use the Michelin Pro3 Race on the front and the Conti GP 4000S on the rear. Has been a great combination for me. MP3 on the front was good for about 5k miles while the GP 4000S got about the same on the rear. I could have kept both on, but started getting more flats, so decided it was about time to change them both. The Conti doesn't feel as supple as the MP3, but will sacrifice a bit for the puncture resistance and wear characteristics of the GP 4000S.


----------



## bikesta (Dec 2, 2011)

ARPRINCE said:


> Where can I find a $32 MPR3? The cheapest I found is close to $38 with free shipping.


Jenson and Competitive Cyclist has them for $32. I paid 68 shipped for 2 tires from Jenson.


----------



## jstillman (Jun 1, 2007)

Bonktown's been running them for $29.99 recently, but in limited colors.


----------



## bikesta (Dec 2, 2011)

jstillman said:


> Bonktown's been running them for $29.99 recently, but in limited colors.


Sweet deal!


----------



## Lookbiker (Sep 2, 2006)

I'm a huge fan of Conti 4000s tires but will definitely try the Pro3 at that price.


----------



## Switchblade906 (Mar 4, 2012)

I was talking to a guy who works at one the LBS around here and he told me that the Pro3's are going to be much more comfortable then the 4000's but the 4000's will last SLIGHTLY longer. Then he went on to say that if you want longevity and puncture resistance and not so much comfort then go with the Gator Skin's.


----------



## Lookbiker (Sep 2, 2006)

Switchblade906 said:


> I was talking to a guy who works at one the LBS around here and he told me that the Pro3's are going to be much more comfortable then the 4000's but the 4000's will last SLIGHTLY longer. Then he went on to say that if you want longevity and puncture resistance and not so much comfort then go with the Gator Skin's.


I would imagine that tire pressure and width (23 v 25) would have a larger impact on comfort when comparing similiar clincher tires of different brands.


----------



## NCRoadBiker (Feb 13, 2012)

I just ordered some ProRace 3's. All i have ever ridden is a heavy winter tire, so I'm looking forward to loosing the weight, but am a little concerned about FLATS.


----------



## jnbrown (Dec 9, 2009)

Pretty much covered, Pro3 is a smoother ride but the GP4000 lasts longer.
I think it depends on your weight. I would say use GP4000 if you are heavier and Pro3 if you are lighter.
I use GP4000 on my tandem but cannot tolerate them on my single.
I have been using a Michelin Kylion on the rear and it is lasted well, but I think I am going back to the Pro3 as I miss the smooth ride.


----------



## Switchblade906 (Mar 4, 2012)

Today I did a 20.48 mile ride with my new Pro 3's and these tires are MUCH better then the tires that came on my bike. I was cornering faster, riding faster, and the ride was much better even at 125-130 PSI.


----------



## ARPRINCE (Feb 12, 2011)

ARPRINCE said:


> They didn't have the blue color.
> So I got suckered in. I got the PRO4 @ $49 (includes shipping) at e bay.


I received them today. I'd mount them before the weekend. Can't wait!


----------



## Switchblade906 (Mar 4, 2012)

Looks good, when these (my pro 3's) wear out ill be getting a pair of the pro 4's (hopefully they will be on sale lol)


----------



## Stumpjumper FSR (Aug 6, 2006)

Switchblade906 said:


> Today I did a 20.48 mile ride with my new Pro 3's and these tires are MUCH better then the tires that came on my bike. I was cornering faster, riding faster, and the ride was much better even at *125-130 PSI*.


Isn't max pressure 116 PSI ?


----------



## Switchblade906 (Mar 4, 2012)

Yes but I'm fat and need higher PSI


----------



## Stumpjumper FSR (Aug 6, 2006)

Switchblade906 said:


> Yes but I'm fat and need higher PSI


Why, does it make you go faster?


----------



## Switchblade906 (Mar 4, 2012)

No lol, my LBS and some others on here as well told me that the heavier you are the higher the PSI needs to be. Im guessing that it helps prevent pinch flats.


----------



## Stumpjumper FSR (Aug 6, 2006)

Switchblade906 said:


> No lol, my LBS and some others on here as well told me that the heavier you are the higher the PSI needs to be. Im guessing that it helps prevent pinch flats.


If you are getting pinch flats @ 116 PSI maybe you should consider a larger tire.
Michelin says to inflate to maximum preasure listed on sidewall-
Michelin Bicycle USA - A better way forward®


----------



## Switchblade906 (Mar 4, 2012)

Ive never gotten a pinch flat but I've never been under 120 PSI


----------



## Stumpjumper FSR (Aug 6, 2006)

Switchblade906 said:


> Ive never gotten a pinch flat but I've never been under 120 PSI




Read This,

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/ra...hat-presure-do-you-run-your-tires-175363.html

Find the post by Kerry Irons :thumbsup:


----------



## Switchblade906 (Mar 4, 2012)

Seams like ill try out 110-115 PSI tomorrow when i go for a ride.


----------



## ARPRINCE (Feb 12, 2011)

So I mounted the MP4 on my bike yesterday (I have not ridden it yet). All I can say is that this tire was easier to mount compared to the 4000s.

I remember I had a pretty difficult time mounting the Conti. I mounted the first tire and my hands were so sore that I was not able to finish mounting the second tire until the next day.

The MP4s I was able to mount both last night but my thumb hurts so bad until today.

So anyone have any tips you want to share to make it easier?

TIA


----------



## NWS Alpine (Mar 16, 2012)

ARPRINCE said:


> So I mounted the MP4 on my bike yesterday (I have not ridden it yet). All I can say is that this tire was easier to mount compared to the 4000s.
> 
> I remember I had a pretty difficult time mounting the Conti. I mounted the first tire and my hands were so sore that I was not able to finish mounting the second tire until the next day.
> 
> ...


I just installed some hutchinson fusion 3 tubeless tires that are known to be difficult. The beads are stronger as they prevent the tire from coming off the rim and "burping" as they call it. 

Anyways after almost breaking my plastic levers I threw the tire into the dryer for a min and it was really warm and soft. Went on nice and easy. I have never had any problems before so this might help with tough tires.


----------



## harrypy (Dec 30, 2011)

I have a Kool Stop tire bead jack and it works great.


----------



## ARPRINCE (Feb 12, 2011)

harrypy said:


> I have a Kool Stop tire bead jack and it works great.


So I needed to look up how this works.

Kool Stop Tire Jack - YouTube

Might just get one. :thumbsup:

Thanks


----------



## sheepherder (Mar 11, 2012)

Pro3 for $27 Canadian. Free shipping with $80 purchase at Chainreactioncycle. Sorry I can't provide the link because I am a newbie and can't provide links.


----------



## ARPRINCE (Feb 12, 2011)

ARPRINCE said:


> I received them today. I'd mount them before the weekend. Can't wait!


WOW!!! These tires (MP4) are awesome!!! They grip pretty good,cornering was great and I just felt like my bike rode better compared with the 4000s. 

I ended up singing FLO RIDA's song "GOOD FEELING" while riding this morning. Yup, it's that good, imho. :thumbsup:


----------



## bleckb (Jun 13, 2005)

I've been riding the Michelins largely because they are usually a bit cheaper than the Contis. I can't say that either is a bad choice. My LBS carries the Michelins, so I buy there as much as possible, but when I see a deal, well, what can I say?


----------



## JackDaniels (Oct 4, 2011)

I've gotten three flats in about 7 rides on a new pair of michelin pro 3s. All little pinholes type punctures that I doubt would have flatted gp4000s. I won't be tempted to go budget on tires next time.


----------



## bikesta (Dec 2, 2011)

*Bad luck Jack?*



JackDaniels said:


> I've gotten three flats in about 7 rides on a new pair of michelin pro 3s. All little pinholes type punctures that I doubt would have flatted gp4000s. I won't be tempted to go budget on tires next time.


I've ridden over 1500 miles on my MP3s with 1 flat (huge nail.) Solid tire in my experience. 


I also posted this in Hot Deals:

Michelin Pro 3 Race Tire OEM Black, 700X23C for $25:

Michelin Pro 3 Race Tire OEM > Category | Jenson USA Online Bike Shop

Free Shipping on orders of $50 or more


----------



## ARPRINCE (Feb 12, 2011)

ARPRINCE said:


> So I needed to look up how this works.
> 
> Kool Stop Tire Jack - YouTube
> 
> ...


Who ever invented this device is a GENIUS!!! Recently got a new wheelset (HED) and tires (MP4) and this tool saved me a lot of pain!!! :thumbsup:

Not that my opinion matters but I highly recommend this tool!!!!


----------



## askmass (Sep 28, 2009)

I Just mounted up a couple PRO 4s last week, my first set ever after riding Vittoria EVO's more than anything for years. They went on like putting butter on bread, no tools really needed.

The tire bead jack is invaluable for when you need it, though. Great product!

The Michelin's have impressed me much more than I was expecting, all around.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

Lubing the tire/tube helps a lot in getting it on and off and helping prevent pinching the tube when installing the tire. Soapy water is good but I prefer talc.


----------



## texascyclist (May 10, 2005)

ARPRINCE said:


> So I mounted the MP4 on my bike yesterday (I have not ridden it yet). All I can say is that this tire was easier to mount compared to the 4000s.
> 
> I remember I had a pretty difficult time mounting the Conti. I mounted the first tire and my hands were so sore that I was not able to finish mounting the second tire until the next day.
> 
> ...


Let me guess, Easton wheels?

I will second everyone else that mp3 are dmoother and lower resistance than the Gp tires. Who cares if you race or not? I always want the most effortless equipment I can buy. Life is too short for leather tires!


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

askmass said:


> The tire bead jack is invaluable for when you need it, though. Great product!
> .


I got an extra and cut the handle enough to go in my saddle bag. Works just as well with a very short handle.

Also rode Conti 4000 for about 50 miles before selling them as lightly used tires. Guess I'm willing to pay for the superior Michelin ride. 

Have friends who swear by the Michelin Lithium 2 for training tires. I personally haven't tried them.


----------



## Vibe (Jan 11, 2011)

The Conti GP 4000s aren't as puncture resistant as I thought they'd be. I'm currently training/racing with 700x28 gatorskins..


----------



## Rogus (Nov 10, 2010)

Not sure if it's helpful, but came across a rider changing a flat last Saturday and had purchased a pair of Pro3s a week ago because they were on sale and has had 7 flats during that time. Had been riding Contis before that but didn't say which ones, but would guess by his bike, gear and build that they weren't low end ones. Said he was ready to toss the Pro3s in the trash and go back to using Contis.


----------



## zeqi86 (Feb 8, 2012)

Having used both GP4000s and Pro3, I think the main reason why I stick with GP4000s is that it grips better when it's wet. Skidded a few times on my Pro3 on smooth pavement, never before on GP4000s.

Done almost 2500km and looks like it can go many times more.


----------



## sl3inct (Jun 18, 2012)

Contis! Never had a problem with them...


----------

